# Ferry booking



## vince43 (Sep 13, 2010)

Planning a holiday for a month away in the van but only booking the outward ferry as don’t know exact day we are returning. Do I just turn up at Dunkirk and pay (do they have facilities for payment) or do I book it on the internet when I get to Dunkirk?

Vince


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Yes, you can just pitch up and book a space on the next available ferry but you will pay a premium for that.

Rather book via the internet or phone, a day or two ahead. I've even arrived at the ticket office in the afternoon and booked a crossing for the next day - save a good few pennies.

You can overnight at the ticket office car park or at a number of other places close by.


----------



## vince43 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply
Hate setting a return day now I've got a motor-home and can come and go when the weather suits me.

Vince


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

You could book return ticket and set return date for later than you intend to come back and then when you decide when you want to return just phone or go online and alter date. Usually costs about £10 to do it this way but will probably work out much cheaper for you. We do this often.


----------



## vince43 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks Will look into that

Vince


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Never.. Just turn up. They will sting you top money..

Internet or phone is best and at least 48hours before you want to come back... We always only book out 1 way and for the return we use the wifi on a campsite or at a McDonlands and book online. You only need to take a note of the ref number, nothing to print....


----------



## vince43 (Sep 13, 2010)

Planning on staying at a site in Ghent for a couple of days on the way back so I could book the ferry from there.
Thanks again everyone.

Vince


----------



## Boardman (Apr 5, 2012)

Like the sound of this as we are going away for 7 weeks.
The difference is that I shall be using Tesco points on the tunnel.
Does anyone know if you can book the return using Tesco points when still in France say a week or so before returning to the UK?

Tel


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Tesco will not let you do that (I have tried!!) 

The deal is that your journey must start in the UK. You can book a single (outbound) or a return at the time of booking. 

They will not allow you to "open end" your travel, nor will they allow you to use Tesco vouchers to book a single trip back from France (only from the UK) 

I tried all of the arguments I could think of and they simply wouldnt allow it.

So the only answer is to use Tesco vouchers for the outbound trip ONLY and either book a ferry or the tunnell (but not with Tesco vouchers) in advance of returning


----------



## Boardman (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks mrplod, that answers my question perfectly. 
Looks like you have done all the hard work already.  

Tel


----------

